# O/V for adult immunization & titers



## pglazener (Aug 8, 2011)

With school starting again, we have quite a few patients coming into our family practice needing an immunization and/or titers.  The doctor does see the patient and orders the blood work.  What ICD-9-CM code should I use for the blood draw?


----------



## mshay134 (Aug 10, 2011)

V70.3 - Other medical examination for administration purposes.  This includes school admission, sports competition, camp, etc


----------

